# Can we write a coherent story?



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Q&A often gets shat on for being a sub-forum full of low tier shitposting and retards such as myself, but what if we were able prove the rest of the website wrong? What if we could write a rousing tale, a profound best-seller which will be sure to give all two of my brain cells a good workout. Our tale could then be shared with the rest of the forum and to daddy null who will then give his blessings the Q&A sub-forum.

ROOLZ: 
1. You get 5 words per a post, if you write something long you’re a nigger and (hopefully) your fellow posters will ignore you
No one has been doing this, just keep your messages very short and AROUND 5 words or one sentence idfk who cares anymore
2. Keep it coherent
3. Don’t be a nigger
4. Whoever posts first gets to start the story


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 21, 2021)

In a world


----------



## Dr. Pasquale (Jul 21, 2021)

Nigger faggot nigger faggot nigger


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 21, 2021)

"Hi. I like punching babies."


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 21, 2021)

But then everything changed.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 21, 2021)

Warkrieg Battlebournion said:


> But then everything changed.


Babies began to punch people,


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

And the people were enslaved,


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 21, 2021)

Though they lacked true  strength.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 21, 2021)

"They're too powerful to beat."


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 21, 2021)

Said the US Military General.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 21, 2021)

Warkrieg Battlebournion said:


> Said the US Military General.


"Even One Punch Man's weak."


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

farted and the room reeked


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 21, 2021)

But there was a hero.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

who also farted


----------



## RageCageChamp19 (Jul 21, 2021)

"Welcome to CWCVille, Mr. Epstein"


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

"Brrrrraaaaap"


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 21, 2021)

the jew cries out in pain as he strikes you


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

Then suddenly a smell.... *sniff *sniff


----------



## Vingle (Jul 21, 2021)

It was the smoke


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

Whaaaaaat? the smoke is green? its coming from someone's butt????


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Q&A often gets shat on for being a sub-forum full of low tier shitposting and retards such as myself, but what if we were able prove the rest of the website wrong? What if we could write a rousing tale, a profound best-seller which will be sure to give all two of my brain cells a good workout. Our tale could then be shared with the rest of the forum and to daddy null who will then give his blessings the Q&A sub-forum.

ROOLZ: 
1. You get 5 words per a post, if you write something long you’re a nigger and (hopefully) your fellow posters will ignore you
No one has been doing this, just keep your messages very short and AROUND 5 words or one sentence idfk who cares anymore
2. Keep it coherent
3. Don’t be a nigger
4. Whoever posts first gets to start the story


----------



## King Fructose (Jul 21, 2021)

That someone: George "Fentanyl" Floyd.


----------



## trevshoms (Jul 21, 2021)

And then trevshoms from kiwi farms appeared


----------



## :gold: (Jul 21, 2021)

A man with two butts?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Jul 21, 2021)

Who knew the dimensional merge was real?


----------



## Bull Kike (Jul 21, 2021)

Josh then materialized and said,


----------



## King Fructose (Jul 21, 2021)

"I love humping fat women"


----------



## Lurkio (Jul 21, 2021)

until my dick got stuck


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 21, 2021)

and broken like a buck


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 21, 2021)

he really liked to fuck


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Suddenly, George & Epstein started fighting!


----------



## Childe (Jul 21, 2021)

But it was very erotic.


----------



## :gold: (Jul 21, 2021)

As American as apple pie.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

Not for the taint of fart.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

But for the feint of heart.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

But Null broke them up,


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

They both hollored, "Stop Null!"


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

Then he looked at the audience and said...


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 21, 2021)

JULAY


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

"I stubbed my pecker."


----------



## :gold: (Jul 21, 2021)

_The Daemon came for us._


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Q&A often gets shat on for being a sub-forum full of low tier shitposting and retards such as myself, but what if we were able prove the rest of the website wrong? What if we could write a rousing tale, a profound best-seller which will be sure to give all two of my brain cells a good workout. Our tale could then be shared with the rest of the forum and to daddy null who will then give his blessings the Q&A sub-forum.

ROOLZ: 
1. You get 5 words per a post, if you write something long you’re a nigger and (hopefully) your fellow posters will ignore you
No one has been doing this, just keep your messages very short and AROUND 5 words or one sentence idfk who cares anymore
2. Keep it coherent
3. Don’t be a nigger
4. Whoever posts first gets to start the story


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

But our science was too tight.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

"BlueSpike is that you?"


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Bluespike then came and shidded and farded


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

"I've come to let it all out" he said


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

He was a mac pimp daddy


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

and he provided null, floyd and epstien an ultimatum. He said;


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

"No one may fuck my strange guests!"


----------



## :gold: (Jul 21, 2021)

Teach me to count words.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Fucky Chucky said:


> "No one may fuck my strange guests!"


Bluespike was furious, he then kneeled on floyd's neck while bystanders told him to to stop,


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd floundered, crying heroically. 
Epstein did not kill himself.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

BlueSpike whispered into Floyd's ear saying:


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

"You're going to be famous!"


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Bluespike then shot Epstien who did not kill himself and choked Floyd to death, it was only null and bluespike left, and there could only be one victor.



Spoiler: meta



Rules are kinda changed to make the writing process easier, check the OP


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

"Are you gonna do me like you did Chris?" Said Null half whimpering.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

Epstein's erection developed rigor mortis. Somewhere a dog was barking.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

"I'm not gonna do you like my precious wittle chrissy, I'm gonna ride you even harder. Prepare your two-incher!"


----------



## :gold: (Jul 21, 2021)

The caste system was implemented.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

They started arguing over taking out the trash because the one that cleans is considered a Shudra and a pathetic non-dirty peasant.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Null got tired of Bluespikes faggotry, so he put him in the bin and spike was carried away in a garbage truck, making him the peasant.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 21, 2021)

Q&A often gets shat on for being a sub-forum full of low tier shitposting and retards such as myself, but what if we were able prove the rest of the website wrong? What if we could write a rousing tale, a profound best-seller which will be sure to give all two of my brain cells a good workout. Our tale could then be shared with the rest of the forum and to daddy null who will then give his blessings the Q&A sub-forum.

ROOLZ: 
1. You get 5 words per a post, if you write something long you’re a nigger and (hopefully) your fellow posters will ignore you
No one has been doing this, just keep your messages very short and AROUND 5 words or one sentence idfk who cares anymore
2. Keep it coherent
3. Don’t be a nigger
4. Whoever posts first gets to start the story


----------



## :gold: (Jul 21, 2021)

Ganesha ate all the peanuts.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 21, 2021)

Through the cries of Julay, Shiva was summoned.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 22, 2021)

And then Shiva started destroying 14 Branchland Court.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 22, 2021)

and Chris-chan and Null wept and embraced eachother over the loss of their home, and the dreaming studio, where dreams did no longer come true, perhaps they never had to begin with.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 22, 2021)

Chris picked up the only thing that wasn't destroyed in the rubble. His Rockband toy guitar.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 22, 2021)

he then shoved the neck of the guitar up his fake vagina and played a perfect cover of moonlight sonata third movement, somehow.


----------



## Nig Kang Theory (Jul 22, 2021)

Suddenly, a challenger appeared!


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 22, 2021)

It was bluespike back from the bin, and he was covered in trash!


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jul 22, 2021)

What was up his ass?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Jul 22, 2021)

Every turned to gaze at the troll, and behold, a sonichu medallion had fallen out of Bluespike’s ass.


----------



## Gorgar (Jul 22, 2021)

"Stay cool daddy-o" Bluespike said and dabbed a mighty dab.


----------



## Bull Kike (Jul 22, 2021)

Bluespike then put on the medallion that fell from his ass, and achieved true power.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Jul 22, 2021)

Bluespik then pulled out has MacBook clamshell and began posting on twatter.com. the top site for posting shit.


----------



## King Fructose (Jul 22, 2021)

"I have a small penis" he posts


----------



## caps lock (Jul 22, 2021)

Sonichu awoke from a night of drink and hard drugs in a cold sweat, Sonichu leapt to his feet as he sped over and slapped a sleeping Chris Chan and said


----------



## Gorgar (Jul 22, 2021)

.-- .... .- - / - .... . / -.. --- --. / -.. --- .. -. .----. ..--..


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 22, 2021)

Chris then screamed, the fat prick had totally forgot what happened as he had fell asleep. Null, bluespike, sonichu, and Chris now stand together in the land where Chris‘ house used to be.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 23, 2021)

Just like the music thread, this one died here too. Now I get to put two threads to bed.

Here's the story.


Spoiler: Teh story



In a world, Nigger faggot nigger faggot nigger, "Hi. I like punching babies."

But then everything changed.

Babies began to punch people, And the people were enslaved, Though they lacked true strength. "They're too powerful to beat." Said the US Military General. "Even One Punch Man's weak." farted and the room reeked,
But there was a hero, who also farted.

"Welcome to CWCVille, Mr. Epstein"

"Brrrrraaaaap"

the jew cries out in pain as he strikes you. Then suddenly a smell.... *sniff *, It was the smoke! Whaaaaaat? the smoke is green? its coming from someone's butt????

That someone: George "Fentanyl" Floyd. And then trevshoms from kiwi farms appeared, A man with two butts? Who knew the dimensional merge was real? Josh then materialized and said, "I love humping fat women," until my dick got stuck, and broken like a buck, he really liked to fuck. Suddenly, George & Epstein started fighting! But it was very erotic. As American as apple pie. Not for the taint of fart. But for the feint of heart. 

But Null broke them up, They both hollored, "Stop Null!" Then he looked at the audience and said... "JULAY!!! I stubbed my pecker." _The Daemon came for us, _But our science was too tight.

_"BlueSpike is that you?"_

Bluespike then came and shidded and farded, and there was much rejoicing.

"I've come to let it all out" he said.

He was a mac pimp daddy, and he provided null, floyd and epstien an ultimatum. He said; "No one may fuck my strange guests! Teach me to count words."

Bluespike was furious, he then kneeled on floyd's neck while bystanders told him to to stop, Fentanyl Floyd floundered, crying heroically. Epstein did not kill himself. BlueSpike whispered into Floyd's ear saying:

"You're going to be famous!"

Bluespike then shot Epstien who did not kill himself and choked Floyd to death, it was only null and bluespike left, and there could only be one victor.

"Are you gonna do me like you did Chris?" Said Null half whimpering. Epstein's erection developed rigor mortis. Somewhere a dog was barking.

"I'm not gonna do you like my precious wittle chrissy, I'm gonna ride you even harder. Prepare your two-incher!"

The caste system was implemented. They started arguing over taking out the trash because the one that cleans is considered a Shudra and a pathetic non-dirty peasant. Null got tired of Bluespikes faggotry, so he put him in the bin and spike was carried away in a garbage truck, making him the peasant. Ganesha ate all the peanuts. Through the cries of Julay, Shiva was summoned. And then Shiva started destroying 14 Branchland Court, and Chris-chan and Null wept and embraced eachother over the loss of their home, and the dreaming studio, where dreams did no longer come true, perhaps they never had to begin with. Chris picked up the only thing that wasn't destroyed in the rubble. His Rockband toy guitar. He then shoved the neck of the guitar up his fake vagina and played a perfect cover of moonlight sonata third movement, somehow. Suddenly, a challenger appeared! It was bluespike back from the bin, and he was covered in trash! What was up his ass? Every turned to gaze at the troll, and behold, a sonichu medallion had fallen out of Bluespike’s ass.

"Stay cool daddy-o" Bluespike said and dabbed a mighty dab. Bluespike then put on the medallion that fell from his ass, and achieved true power. Bluespik then pulled out has MacBook clamshell and began posting on twatter.com. the top site for posting shit. 'I have a small penis' he posts. Sonichu awoke from a night of drink and hard drugs in a cold sweat, Sonichu leapt to his feet as he sped over and slapped a sleeping Chris Chan and said ".-- .... .- - / - .... . / -.. --- --. / -.. --- .. -. .----. ..--.."

Chris then screamed, the fat prick had totally forgot what happened as he had fell asleep. Null, bluespike, sonichu, and Chris now stand together in the land where Chris‘ house used to be.


Well, what do we think fellas, is it worthy of Null's blessing?


----------



## R00T (Aug 2, 2021)

Ended right before it got to the incest arc smh…


----------

